# Flea/Tick control for 10 week pup?



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Any suggestions or recommendations for flea and tick protection for my 10 week old lab pup will be appreciated. It's been 17 years since I had a pup to deal with.
Thanks.


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

Also curious on this topic...any suggestions?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

K9 Advantix and purchase the 4 count package. Hopefully you'll get through them before the dog exceeds the weight range of the package as there are probably 4 different colored packages depending on weight.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

make sure its safe for the pups I honestly dont know that answer

good luck


----------

